# Top 5 beginner mistakes



## Tarheelcowboy (May 27, 2009)

I am just about to make my first trip in an RV.  I have made about 5 lists of thing I need to bring.  I am asking the veterans on this forum what are the top5 things forgotten, (aka rookie mistakes)  Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE (May 27, 2009)

RE: Top 5 beginner mistakes

Some of the things I have forgotten over the years that are mandatory are a chargeable battery jumper box, bbq grill, a couple of fake logs for quick ambiance in the evening, gloves for emptying tanks, a broom or small vacuum, I use a half a clothespin to wedge in the seat belt slot to keep the seat belt from tightening too tight on long trips and last but not least, Crown Royal or Jack Daniels (or both) and Cuban cigars.


----------



## big bilko (May 28, 2009)

RE: Top 5 beginner mistakes

Left the missus behind once.  I generally sit and visualise the trip and stops to be made and ponder the items I will need,As I am called Big Bilko food always is loaded first the drinks are next then anything else matters little.On your first trip plan your route and rest stops and be very aware of the height of your RV.Allow plenty of travel time and take your time. Any small item can be purchased if it is not packed.  My 5 items would be Hose connections. Extension power lead. Portable heater.Can opener. Pack of cards.  Have a great maiden voyage.       Regards from down under  Big Bilko


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 28, 2009)

Re: Top 5 beginner mistakes



We haven't forgotten anything that we couldn't do without or pick up while out on the road. 

 Be careful loading your RV up with all of the Top5 things everyone else forgot!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Rookies haven't developed a routine, so you have to learn what items stay together and keep them together and do things the same way each time. You'll be so distracted by your new surroundings, that you need a routine (or checklist) to make sure the proper things get done. (Like putting that bat-wing antenna down!) 

 And don't forget that your RV doesn't have an 'autopilot' that isn't YOU!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Most of my BIG mistakes were thwarted by doing what you are doing. Asking here at RVUSA!


----------



## *scooter* (May 28, 2009)

Re: Top 5 beginner mistakes

We seem to always run low on extra garbage bags and paper towels.


----------



## LEN (May 28, 2009)

Re: Top 5 beginner mistakes

At our age, well a lot of us, keep a few days supply of all your meds(for me it heart, BP redusers)in the RV at all times. Refreshed when remembered. Xtra towels, dried foods(just add water to get a meal or stretch dinner lunch or breakfast),ah yes the garbage bags(we have one door in the MH that looks like the kid that can't get one more teespoon of mashed taters in his mouth) with safeway bags, they just fit our garbage can, xtra blanket cool nites can sneek up on you, toilet paper, dry drink mixes. Not that I have ever forgotten any of these"right".

LEN


----------



## C Nash (May 28, 2009)

Re: Top 5 beginner mistakes

If you are my age take pictures so you will remember where you hace been :laugh:  Ck tire pressure before each trip.  Double ck hitch if towing. Don't forget to lower antenna when departing.  Walk aroun rv to be sure everthing is unhooked.  Never leave in a hurry.  Saw a camper pull out and took the water faucett with him


----------



## brodavid (May 28, 2009)

Re: Top 5 beginner mistakes

make your own list, pack it, weigh it, repack it, redo list, remember where you put your check list,


----------



## Tarheelcowboy (May 28, 2009)

Re: Top 5 beginner mistakes

you guys are great, Thanks!


----------



## Domingo (May 28, 2009)

Re: Top 5 beginner mistakes

Do not forget your patience and  remember to go slow. an Rv is a home on wheels things will break.  road side flares, first aid kit, plenty of tylenol and bug spray.  knife sharpening tool.  Remember that you will spending a lot of time with wife and will begain to share stuff keep secrets to self.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Re: Top 5 beginner mistakes

and on that note ,, a cool adult beverage ,, for the times that u can sit back and think ,, i didn't forget anything ,,, or did i ,,, but just relax ,,, and it will come to u about 3 in the morning ,, when u remember ,, u forgot the wife ,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :clown:


----------



## USMC (May 29, 2009)

RE: Top 5 beginner mistakes

When we first started traveling full time we were really loaded down but as time passed we learned that there were a lot of things that we didn't need and if it turned out we absolutely  had to have something we could always buy it, however don't forget the wine cork screw. Later USMC


----------



## Triple E (Jun 1, 2009)

Re: Top 5 beginner mistakes

Tire gauge, battery charger, GPS, debit card and the grandkids.  Have a good time.


----------



## Darlin (Jun 3, 2009)

Re: Top 5 beginner mistakes

Don't forget to have a ribbon or something to catch you attention to tie onto the CRANK handle for the tv antennea.  Even leaving the antennea  up 1 time can get expensive.  

Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: Top 5 beginner mistakes

Don't forget to retract the steps and take LOTS of MONEY.  If you have lots of money you canbuy anything you forget.


----------



## twowiggins (Jun 17, 2009)

RE: Top 5 beginner mistakes

pink flamingo yard stakes, jimmy buffett music, tequila, friends, water...............))


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

RE: Top 5 beginner mistakes

now i can relate to the Jimmy buffet music     :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Domingo (Jun 18, 2009)

RE: Top 5 beginner mistakes



Is this the song\

Nibblin on sponge cake
Watchin the sun bake
All of those tourists covered with oil
Strummin my six-string
On my front porch swing
Smell those shrimp theyre beginnin to boil

Chorus:
Wastin away again in margaritaville
Searching for my lost shaker of salt
Some people claim that theres a woman to blame
But I know its nobodys fault

I dont know the reason
I stayed here all season
Nothin to show but this brand new tattoo
But its a real beauty
A mexican cutie
How it got here I havent a clue

Chorus:
Wastin away again in margaritaville
Searchin for my lost shaker of salt
Some people claim that theres a woman to blame
Now I think
Hell, it could be my fault

I blew out my flip-flop
Stepped on a pop-top
Cut my heel had to cruise on back home
But theres booze in the blender
And soon it will render
That frozen concoction that helps me hang on

Wastin away again in margaritaville
Searching for my lost shaker of salt
Some people claim that theres a woman to blame
But I know its my own damn fault
Yes and some people claim that theres a woman to blame
And I know its my own damn fault


----------



## cwishert (Jun 18, 2009)

Re: Top 5 beginner mistakes

Domingo thats not a mistake.  Thats a lifestyle.  Keep those old songs coming. :clown:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Re: Top 5 beginner mistakes

yea my kinda life ,, sea food ,, margaritas ,, and of course beach sand ,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Tnsledder (Jun 29, 2009)

Re: Top 5 beginner mistakes

More serious note.  I keep a liitle tool box. I keep cable ties, electrical tape, of course duct tape.  I would go to Wal-Mart and buy a $20-30 tool kit that has everyday type wrenches.  A good jack, you can find these in a nice carrying case.  Don't forget the lug wrench, there are collapsible ones available.  Your TT don't come with this stuff.  I would also recommend getting a replacement vent cover.  They cost around $15.  You will never know when a tree limb is going to come down and grab hold of one!!!  If you can get on the roof, they are easy to change.  One more thing, you might consider some of your water line fittings.  These will be what causes you problems.  Get a pressure regulator for your hose.  Each park water pressure is different, but what your camper can withstand isn't.   
I would also check for safety items on the camper.  For example: My Terry TT has a large storage area under the bunk beds with a large access door on the side of the camper which could only be opened from the outside.  The top bunk had a emergency window so that person in the top bunk, could get out in case of fire.  But the person on the bottom would have to climb to the top bunk and then climb out the window to get out.  So I had the dealer replace this latch with a standard door latch that could be opened from inside.  Falling 7' to 8' to the ground out of a window, no larger than 18"x 24", isn't my idea of a safe escape!!  

But as Les Stroud would say, it is best to put together your safety/survival kit.  By listening to other people who have been there and done that.  Then make your own from all of their suggestions.  Good Luck and enjoy camping!!! Prepare for all of the joyful memories that you will have to keep up with!!


----------

